# the horse, pony and rider contest!



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry, I'll put catagories and rules again-


In the field / stable:
-most playful
-prettiest pony
-handsom horse
-meanest mare
-stroppy stallion
-gentle gelding
-best buddies

Riding:
-best jumping shot
-best bareback shot
-best square halt
-best action shot
-best crosscountry shot
-best dressage shot
-best fall
-best fancy dress

Showing:
-most wellbehaved pony/horse
-naughtiest pony
-naughtiest horse
-prettiest inhand
-cleanest horse/pony
-dirtiest horse/pony
-best plaited mane/tail

Mare and foal:
-cutest foal
-most playful foal
-sleepiest foal
-dirtiest foal
-naughtiest foal
-mother+foal 

Best rider:
-jumping
-cross country
-dressage
-bareback
-flatwork
-tricks (rear or one of those halt ecole movemeants ect.)

Horse/pony and rider:
-best horsemanship
-best kiss
-best hug
-best bond

Fun:
•best fancy dress
•funniest face
•horse/pony+ rider faces

Rules-
•enter up to 4 different horses in each catagory but label them with the horses names
•entries after 6 o'clock on the 17th will not be counted
•each horse may only be entered once in each catagory eg: benny has been entered in best rider-jumper and wants to be entered in best rider-flatwork. That is allowed however bennt can't be entered in best rider-jumper twice
•a different rider or horse to yours is allowed with their acceptence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

-best bareback shot









-best jumping shot










Best rider:
-bareback










-best action shot









-best horsemanship


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

In the field / stable:
-most playful: Big Bird! 








-handsome horse: Big Bird!








-best buddies- Sissy & Otie








Riding:
-best jumping shot: Annie








-best bareback shot: Big Bird








-best action shot: Big Bird








Horse/pony and rider:
-best kiss: Big Bird








-best bond: Annie


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

In the field/stable:
-most playful: Pinky







-handsome horse: Ranger
View attachment 127536

- best buddies: Pinky, Sprint, & Sally








Riding:
-best bareback shot: Frosty







-Best action shot 1: Ranger







-Best action shot 2: Nellie







-best fall: Frosty (story was i had my camera in hand when i fell off, and when my hand hit the ground i accidentally clicked the shutter button lol)








Mare and Foal:
-cutest foal: Sprint







-most playful foal: sprint







-Sleepiest foal: Sprint








will continue rest in next post... not enough room lol


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

for some teason one didnt post.. so ill add that too..
In field/stable:
-Handsomest horse: Ranger








Mare and foal:
-dirtiest foal: Sprint







-naughtiest foal: Sprint







-mother + foal: Sally and Sprint








Best rider:
-bareback: Frosty








Horse/pony and rider:
-best horsemanship: Cody







-Best hug: Ranger







Best bond: Dusty








Fun:
-Funniest face: Cody


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

None of the horses are mine except Brandy, and hopefully someday, Eiger
Oooh totally gonna have to enter!
-most playful
Not exactly a playful shot, but she actually is pretty playful  This is Selah
http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/042/3/4/selah_s_new_hairstyle__by_stichy_stock-d5ulmhw.jpg
-handsom horse
Brandy
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/023/8/5/brandy_again____by_stichy_stock-d5sgqp7.jpg
Rico (Spirit's brother!)
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/033/c/8/rico__by_stichy_stock-d5tmkmm.jpg
Eiger
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/024/3/1/059_by_stichy_stock-d5skdu6.jpg
-meanest mare
Sorry, I'm in the way lol. Anyways, this is Mikey (Who is actually nice, just hates being in a stall)
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/023/5/0/oh__mikey__by_stichy_stock-d5sgjr4.jpg
-gentle gelding
Redmond (Not mine, but he's a sweety!)
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/024/7/a/everybody_loves_red__by_stichy_stock-d5sk6td.jpg
-best buddies
Brandy and Rico (I've come to the conclusion that they are dating, lol)
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/033/5/a/kisses__by_stichy_stock-d5tmk0l.jpg

-best jumping shot
Bad lighting I know lol
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/023/5/9/jump__brandy__by_stichy_stock-d5shbxd.jpg
-best square halt
This is about as square as she ever gets lol
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/042/a/0/riding_brandy_by_stichy_stock-d5um3v8.jpg
-best action shot
Cantering on Brandy (Our first canter too!)
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/028/e/0/weeew__by_stichy_stock-d5shccz.jpg

Horse/pony and rider:
-best kiss
This is the best one we have, we never really get our "touching moments" on camera lol
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/041/f/2/iger_and_cassi___3_by_crescent_moon_ranch-d5ujo66.jpg
-best hug
Eiger
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/035/6/2/iger_hugs_by_stichy_stock-d5tu46c.jpg
-best bond
Again, not the best pic, but still.
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/036/b/4/can_i_tell_you_a_secret__by_stichy_stock-d5txg3e.jpg

Fun:
•funniest face
Eiger
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/023/2/0/silly_iger__by_stichy_stock-d5sgr63.jpg
Brandy...my highley un-photogenic mare..
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/023/3/8/brandy__are_you_high____by_stichy_stock-d5sgphs.jpg
Skittles, who turned asian as soon as I took the pic lol
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/023/2/7/asian_skittles____by_stichy_stock-d5sigey.jpg


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know why those didn't come out as pics...Do you want me to re-try that?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

best bond/ buddy's could go either way.







most playfull
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dirtiest horse/pony!


----------



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

Stichy said:


> I don't know why those didn't come out as pics...Do you want me to re-try that?


Oh yess that would be easier!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Aha, lets re-try that, lol.
None of the horses are mine except Brandy, and hopefully someday, Eiger
Oooh totally going to have to enter!
-most playful
Not exactly a playful shot, but she actually is pretty playful  This is Selah








-handsom horse
Brandy








Rico (Spirit's brother!)








Eiger








-meanest mare
Sorry, I'm in the way lol. Anyways, this is Mikey (Who is actually nice, just hates being in a stall)








-gentle gelding
Redmond (Not mine, but he's a sweety!)








-best buddies
Brandy and Rico (I've come to the conclusion that they are dating, lol)









-best jumping shot
Bad lighting I know lol








-best square halt
This is about as square as she ever gets lol








-best action shot
Cantering on Brandy (Our first canter too!)









Horse/pony and rider:
-best kiss
This is the best one we have, we never really get our "touching moments" on camera lol








-best hug
Eiger








-best bond
Again, not the best pic, but still.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I had to do this part seperatly cause I had too many pics..hope you don't mind!
Fun:
•funniest face
Eiger








Brandy...my highley un-photogenic mare..








Skittles, who turned asian as soon as I took the pic lol


----------



## HorsesRForever (May 1, 2011)

Wow, all great photos. I can't wait to the rest of the entries! I wish I was as good of a photographer as all of you.


----------



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

Winners will be picked tonight around seven!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

RESULTS

in field/stable

most playful-
1st place is... Nokotaheaven wth Pinky!
2nd place: Stichy with Selah
3rd place: BarrelBunny with Big Bird

Handsom horse-
1st place is... BarrelBunny with Big Bird!
2nd place: Stichy with brandy
3rd place: Stichy with Rico

Meanest mare-
1st place is... Stichy with Mikey!


Gentle Gelding-
1st place is... Stichy with Rehmond!

Best buddies-
1st place is.. Stichy with Brandy an Rico! 
2nd place: BarrelBunny with Sissy and Otie 
3rd place: Nokotaheaven with Pinky, Spirit and Sally



riding

Best bareback shot-
1st place is... EthanQ!
2nd place: Nokotaheaven with Frosty
3rd place: BarrelBunny with Big Bird

Best jumping shot-
1st place is... BarrelBunny with annie!
2nd place: EthanQ 
3rd place: Stichy with Brandy

Best square halt-
1st place is...Stitchy with Brandy

best action shot-
1st place is... Nokotaheaven with Big Bird
2nd place: EthanQ
3rd place: stitchy with Brandy

Best fall-
1st place is...Nokotaheaven with Frosty!


Showing-

dirtiest horse/pony-
1st place is... ILikeHorses2 


Mare and Foal-


cutest foal-
1st place is... Nokotaheaven with Spirit!

most playful foal-
1st place is... Nokotaheaven with Spirit!

Sleepiest foal-
1st place is... Nokotaheaven with Spirit!

dirtiest foal-
1st place is... Nokotaheaven with Spirit!

naughtiest foal
1st pace is... Nokotaheaven with Spirit!

mother and foal-
1st place is... Nokotaheaven with Spirit!


Best rider-

Bareback-
1st place is... EthanQ
2nd place: Nokotaheaven with Frosty


Horse/pony and rider-

best horsemanship-
1st place is...EthanQ
2nd place: Nokotaheaven with Cody

best kiss-
1st place is... BarrelBunny with Big Bird!
2nd place-Stichy with Eiger

Best hug-
1st place is... Stichy with Eiger!
2nd place: Nokotahaven with Ranger

Best bond-
1st place is... BarrelBunny with Annie!
2nd place: PLHY
3rd place: Nokotaheaven with Dusty


Fun-

Funniest face-
1st place is... Nokotaheaven with Cody
2nd place: Stichy wth Brandy
3rd place: stichy with skittles



AND my favourite one is............................
BARRELBUNNY WITH SISSY AND OTIE! i'll attempt to draw this one and post the result 
I love all the pictures!! Look out for my next contest which i'll start tonight or tomorrow
Well done guys


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Woohoo! Congrats to everyone who won!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay!!  Thanks! And congrats everyone!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Stichy said:


> None of the horses are mine except Brandy, and hopefully someday, Eiger
> Oooh totally gonna have to enter!
> -most playful
> Not exactly a playful shot, but she actually is pretty playful  This is Selah
> ...


Wow you have Spirit's brother!!!! Haha, we have Rico and Spirit's half nephew


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

dommycob said:


> Winners will be picked tonight around seven!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just wanted to point out you made a couple mistakes lol. For first place in action shots.. I don't have a horse named Big Bird lol! And for the foal, his name is Sprint, not Spirit lol


----------

